# [Xorg] xorg y nvidia

## esculapio

Hice una instalación nueva con el dvd y estuve intentando prescindir del archivo xorg.conf. Mas alla de los problemas conocidos de raton y teclado, no consigo que xorg cargue el driver de nvidia. Siempre carga el "nv", aunque cargue el modulo indicando el driver o haga eselect. Asi que bueno, la solución simple de armar un par de lineas  en el xorg y anda el driver. Es un problema mio esto o me falta hacer algo, como alguna regla de hal, o no se qué. Por ahi alguno de Uds. ya probó vaciar xorg y me pueda aclarar esto. Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Yo no he probado a vaciar el archivo xorg.conf del todo. Solo he quitado de él los dispositivos de entrada. Si lo has vaciado del todo y las opciones que aplica la configuración por defecto no te vienen bien, parece claro que tendrás que crearte un archivo .fdi para pasarle parámetros a HAL con las opciones que te interesan. Por ejemplo puedes crearte  /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-nvidia.fdi con el siguiente contenido:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="system.hardware.primary_video.vendor" int="0x10de">

      <merge key="video.x11_driver" type="string">nvidia</merge>

      <!--resto de opciones aquí-->

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Ojo que acabo de crear el archivo 'al vuelo' leyendo la salida del comando lshal, no es algo que haya probado.

Recuerda reiniciar HAL para que los cambios tengan efecto. Además, si la codificación que usas para crear el fichero no es  UTF8 recuerda cambiar acordemente el parámetro encoding="utf-8" que por no hacerlo tuve probelmas hace pocos días.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Coghan

Yo también uso el driver nvidia en mi sobremesa y la mejor configuración que he obtenido es un xorg mínimo como sigue y el fdi para los dispositivos de entrada (Teclado, ratón, joystick etc), te dejo los dos archivos que necesito. Deberás retocar según tu hardware específico, el BUSID de la gráfica, el driver de tu teclado, etc.

 *xorg.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Module"
> 
> ...

 

 *10-xinput-configuration.fdi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> 
> ...

 

----------

## esculapio

Gracias Stolz por el esfuerzo, pero no anduvo. Supongo que como el driver propietario no esta en xorg, no lo carga. Me quedare con la configuración minima de xorg.

----------

## Coghan

esculapio, te pido disculpas, entendí mal el planteamiento que habías realizado. Efectivamente xorg solo auto-detectará los drivers propios, ni siquiera dejando solo nvidia y quitando el resto nv, vesa, etc.

Aún así, hasta la fecha, con los drivers incluidos en xorg, sobre todo los ati, siempre he necesitado retocar algo en un xorg.conf mínimo para poder trabajar bien con la mejor configuración de la tarjeta.

----------

